# Excited to be here



## socwkr7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi everyone,
We have done a haunted event for lots of years and donate the proceeds to charity...don't know why but am super excited this year and looking for some new ideas. This year we have access to a former grade school building (small) with 4 classrooms and a gym, and hallway. Anyone have any suggestions just let me know.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome - you'll find plenty of ideas here!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome socwkr7!!! The forum is a great place for ideas and I am jealous! Sounds like you have a great little area to create a good haunt! Halloween it up all the way and BE SPOOKY!!!:jol:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Ohhhh...a hallway. Perhaps you can rig some type of drop-down prop (or something similar) in the hallway. Few people look up when transitioning from room to room, too busy keeping an eye on the next doorway, or lockers if they're present.


----------



## pumpking (Aug 30, 2011)

welcome to the forum. This is a great place with lots of seasoned haunters and their all usualy willing to help out.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! You will find so many ideas here, it will make your head spin!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

fick209 said:


> Welcome to the forum! You will find so many ideas here, it will make your head spin!


And maybe spit green pea soup? I was just hoping...that's all....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard, and I am sure you shall find many ideas.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard and enjoy the wicked creativity to be found here!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Halloween haunting for charity is one of my favorite things to do!
That and scare people! MuuHahahaaa

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------

